

You're the only one seeing this page - kirualex
http://alexiscreuzot.com/#!/scribble/6

======
nicolethenerd
No, tons of people saw that page. I'm the only one who saw that particular
permutation of that graph.

~~~
posttool
...those who deplore the "treasures" destroyed by this frenzy neglect two
notable facts. One: the Library is so enormous that any reduction of human
origin is infinitesimal. The other: every copy is unique, irreplaceable, but
(since the Library is total) there are always several hundred thousand
imperfect facsimiles: works which differ only in a letter or a comma

[http://jubal.westnet.com/hyperdiscordia/library_of_babel.htm...](http://jubal.westnet.com/hyperdiscordia/library_of_babel.html)

------
rhplus
I thought this was going to be a post about anonymity and internet privacy.
It's pretty fair to say that the combination of content, scripts and headers
for almost _any_ page you see on the internet has been uniquely crafted for
you and your browser. Sure, there are some super static sites out there, but
the vast majority of pages that normal people view every day are instrumented
to the hilt with little nuggets of personalized tracking cookies, personalized
JavaScript beacons and everything else that helps marketers and traffic
analysts happy.

The OP page is far from unique in its uniqueness.

~~~
kirualex
That's a good point. It's not really where I wanted to go with this article
though but it's an interesting perspective to think about !

Also I see a lot of people saying that they expected something else from the
title. I want to say that this was exactly my intention, as I'm getting kind
of fed up of having 90% of HN frontpage occupied by NSA stories (I mean it's a
big deal, but that doesn't mean we can read anything else, does it?).

------
pkill17
Not very profound, really. Sure; no one else will see the exact permutation I
saw, but what does it matter? The graph had no meaning attached to it; the
values were 'random'. If there was a datapoint with information meaningful and
pertinent to my own life on this page, then I'd be blown away. But instead I
have a squiggly graph.

------
kenkam
I couldn't help but notice the highlighting of the website is weird. If you
start highlighting somewhere on the text then everything except the paragraph
you clicked on will be dimmed, and there is a slight background difference on
the actual highlighted text.

Gimmicks like this put me off websites straight away.

~~~
bowmessage
I actually thought that was really clever, I often highlight the current
section of what I'm reading to help me keep track of my progress, and this
certainly helps do that.

Seems like this guy's site is designed more like a portfolio and less like a
blog.

~~~
kirualex
Yep, you're exactly right on all points.

I'm still not sure of what I want to do with this website, but for now it's
part portfolio, part blog, part experimentation.

------
kaoD
What if we take the birthday "paradox" into account ?

Unfortunately Wolfram Alpha refuses to calculate the result for very big N.

Also: I'm the only one seeing this Hacker News page because it says "kaoD" at
the top-right, and I'm the only one who knows my password (or at least I hope
so).

------
nawitus
Since Math.random() is seeded using the current time, I'm pretty sure there
will be many collisions.

------
tobiasu
These bait titles get on my nerves.

------
andrewvc
A fancier version of:
[http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen](http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen)
I suppose

~~~
arethuza
Or Steve Gibson's password generator:

[https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm](https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm)

------
bowmessage
You're the only one to vote on this comment at the exact time at which you do.

------
jnamaya
link bait.

------
joemaller1
tl;dr... multiplication

